# Celestion Seventy 80 speakers - a good choice for low to mid volume playing?



## artr (Jun 9, 2008)

Looking for a 212 cabinet to go with my Soldano head. Mostly play at home at low to mid volumes. Does it make a huge difference in the speaker choice if I am not really pushing them? I've heard some speakers can be stiff, but I am not that speaker savvy to tell the difference. Tried a used Avatar with G12T75s and it didn't cut it, surprised me because I liked them in Marshall combos back in the day. I am considering a crate slant cabinet with a pair of Seventy 80s, good cabinet construction and priced well. I've heard the Seventy 80s are good all around Celestion speakers and respond well at any volume. Another option is to order a new Avatar with Hellatone 60s (for the break-in factor). But the Seventy 80s sound like they'll work and at less than half the cost of a New Avatar (which are still very well priced cabs). Anyone out here who has used the Seventy 80s that can offer an opinion?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have had them in a few combos in the past. I cannot say they have been my favorite speaker over the years. But they are decent


----------



## artr (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for your input. If I were to go V30 or Hellotone 60, again for the break-in factor, would you say they are better all-around speakers?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

artr said:


> Thanks for your input. If I were to go V30 or Hellotone 60, again for the break-in factor, would you say they are better all-around speakers?


The V30 for sure. No experience with the Hellotone, but someone around here probably has


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The V30 for sure. No experience with the Hellotone, but someone around here probably has


Hellatone 60s are just restickered V30s that Avatar breaks in for you first. You can literally peal off the sticker and see the Celestion V30 speaker underneath. If the price is the same, might as well get the broken in one.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

The 70/80 is a good "stock" speaker. I had one in my Traynor and used it just fine for a few years. Eventually I put a Hellatone 30 (G12H30) in and liked that better. The Hellatone 60/V30 are a definite upgrade and I have them in both my YCV50 and my DSL401. I am even more fond of the Warehouse Veteran (their version of a V30) as they managed to tame an anoying upper-mid thing in the V30s.


Regardless, you wouldn't go wrong with the 70/80s and you can always move up when time is right.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Avoid.

Catalog | SteamcoMusic dot Com - order up a 212, get good speakers, enjoy your quality amp.

You have a great amp, why would you run it through a poor cab? That's like dropping a V8 in a Neon - you can, but it's pointless.

Buy right once, or spend twice.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...sorry to throw in a negative comment, but i really dislike them.
my first traynor combo (ycv40) came with them, and i quickly upgraded to the ycv40wr with the vintage 30.
i remember they sounded papery, flat and one-dimensional.
when i plugged into the vintage 30 it was like "whew! that's better!"


----------



## artr (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks and negative or positive all remarks are appreciated. 

Gonna go V30s. May have a line on a solid Traynor 212. If that doesn't sort out will look Avator. 

Almost tempted by a Genz Benz ported 212 with Eminence speakers today. Have tried one of these rigs before and a reasonable option. But gotta go V30. 

Thanks.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

The seventy 80 isn't a good choice for anything, really. I guess you could use the magnet to pick up string clippings.

Good experiences here with Eminence's stuff. I'm not a huge fan of the MIC V30s, but they're still a very decent speaker, it's just personal taste.


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

I had Seventy 80's in a Randall closed back cabinet that I ran with my 2Watt Lil' Night Train VOX Amp, I ran the gain and volume no higher than 9 o'clock and used a Les Paul with P90's and it sounded just fine to me. I still have the speakers, going to build a pine cab for my Vintage Celestions and put the Seventy 80's back in the Randall.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Eminence usually has a speaker that compares well with any other particular speaker you can think of; you just have to figure out which one.


----------



## stever67 (Jun 30, 2008)

david henman said:


> ...sorry to throw in a negative comment, but i really dislike them.
> my first traynor combo (ycv40) came with them, and i quickly upgraded to the ycv40wr with the vintage 30.
> i remember they sounded papery, flat and one-dimensional.
> when i plugged into the vintage 30 it was like "whew! that's better!"


I had the exact same experience!! There is no comparison between the two speakers, IMO, in that amp anyway (to be fair). For the price point, spend a few dollars more and get a decent speaker. There are plenty of speakers out there that will trump the Seventy/80 any day of the week. Keep your eyes open for a set of Celestion G1265s! Eminence has some great ones, too. I had a couple Private Jacks in a cab at one point that I thought were pretty good... .


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Same experience here, I really don't like them.

G12H30 is a good speaker.



david henman said:


> ...sorry to throw in a negative comment, but i really dislike them.
> my first traynor combo (ycv40) came with them, and i quickly upgraded to the ycv40wr with the vintage 30.
> i remember they sounded papery, flat and one-dimensional.
> when i plugged into the vintage 30 it was like "whew! that's better!"


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

To be fair, I seem to recall reading that the Seventy 80 was designed for modelling amps so it would be acoustically neutral, i.e. blah.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I had 70/80 in the Traynor cab I got and wasn't too impressed with it so I replaced it with an Eminence Governor. I'd say look at the Warehouse Guitar Speakers (WGS), I got the Veteran 30 and the British Lead and both of those are much better speakers than the 70/80. At least according to my fading hearing, as my wife says. LOL


----------

